# Mixing Alpine with Toggenburg



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

It's about time we finally pick up a buck and was wondering if anyone has had good experience with breeding an Alpine doe to a Toggenburg?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/adorable-alpine-toggenburg-baby-goats-165190/

You can see a couple little cuties here.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They cross well. My does Beep is one. Just make sure the Toggenburg you got has good milk. Some are rather strong tasting, mine included.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good dairy cross to me  . If their genetics are good, the offspring should turn out to be nice milkers. It's worth a try IMO.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Good info thanks and looks like the kids turn out very healthy looking.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

xymenah kinda got me worried now about the stronger milk taste. They are beautiful goats but i think i need to try and find tome togg milk to get first hand taste.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Some alpines can be strong as well. It's not all Toggenburg's just some. Some lines were bred for making cheese therefore have a stronger flavor. I'm very sensitive to milk flavors some people don't even notice but tasting the milk from the relatives of your buck is a good idea regardless.


----------

